# Asus boards PCB version?



## damokles (Nov 16, 2004)

if i look up the cpus my mutherboard is supporting there is standing the bios and a column with "since PCB" in it.... PCB 1.0 and 2.0....
anone knows what exactly that is and is it important for the cpu support?


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you tell us which specific mobo ?
This is quite common with mobos.
You'll find there will be minor updates on the mobo itself. 
Often the voltreg chip is a later version. 
Or capacitors may be different to handle higher amp draw from a faster cpu.
Or the bios chip may be bigger on later mobos (256k/512k/1mb/2mb, etc)
On some ASUS boards, it gets even more specific. 
You need the Pcba number 
Bottom line: with very rare exception, if your PcB is too early for the cpu, even the right bios won't allow you to run the cpu. And it may even cook it if you try it, so, DON'T!
HOWEVER: historically, different ASUS websites have sometimes had slightly different cpu update info, and the German ASUS site seemed to be the most aggressive. I often found the latest BETA bios for faster cpus ONLY on the German site.
Sorry. I digress.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

On the newer boards, the hardware version is printed near the model number, between two of the PCI slots.

-clintfan


----------



## damokles (Nov 16, 2004)

i've got an ASUS A7V333 model... (i am not sure, but i guess i bought it 2 years ago)
anyone knows how to find out the PCB version?
did not find anything between any PCI slots

Added through editing:---------------------------------------------------

I think i found it.
Next to the Motherboard model nubmer is Rev. 1.04 written.
I think that is the PCB version.
Am i right?


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, that is probably it. It is printed very small. The number you gave sounds like a typical Asus hardware revision number.

-clintfan


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds right to me, too.
Got a piccy?


----------

